# Island Queen on Sat.



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up Fishing Massives!!

I'm going out on the Island Queen Saturday Morning. Taking Bloods and Squids, Food and Beer for Bait!  Any Advice or tips? This will be my second Charter boat trip ever!

Thanks and Peace!


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

OOPS! THIS WAS FOR THE MD FORUM!


----------

